# The GOOD news is ......



## mmcmdl (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm back to work tonight . The BAD news is , I'm back to work tonight ! 10 months off , the last 4 with 0 pay coming in . This might take awhile to get back in the routine , if I ever can .  I'll see how it goes for a few months to get caught up and then make a retirement decision . I did get lots of things accomplished over the past 3 months but have so much more to do . I'm not sure if I can find the time to go to work any longer taking care of everything around the houses .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 17, 2022)

Tough to go back after that much time off. The longer you are off, the more it pisses you off when you have to go back. It's easier to deal with the reduced income.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 17, 2022)

Off to see the wizard .  See how it goes tonight after no sleep today .


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 17, 2022)

Self employed now for 25 years and the best way to get the laziness out of my system from a vacation is to work a couple of 14-16 hour days,


----------



## vtcnc (Jul 18, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Self employed now for 25 years and the best way to get the laziness out of my system from a vacation is to work a couple of 14-16 hour days,


My Dad is 71 and "retired". Just finished up two jobs in his auto body repair shop this week and cut a couple cord of wood because, "need to keep moving I'll rest when I'm dead."

He will never retire.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 18, 2022)

I think my dad worked harder after he retired than before. Course he didn't have to follow someone else's schedule...


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2022)

Long first night back , but I made it thru the night .


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 18, 2022)

And lived to tell about it


----------



## IamNotImportant (Jul 18, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I think my dad worked harder after he retired than before. Course he didn't have to follow someone else's schedule...


Yeah.. i love working for myself.. wish i had started sooner..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2022)

26 hrs up straight and slept like a rock today . Back tonight for another 11-12 hrs . I forgot all my log in and passwords for the computer , phone and laptop . My boss said you were lucky my card let me in the door . He went to fix everything in HR today I hope . Have to replace all my tools that were " borrowed " and never returned during my absence . I don't even know if you can get Armstrong tolls any more .  Oh well , I'm back in the saddle for a few more months at least .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh yeah . I found this pretty funny . My co-workers Ross and Romie have had similar operations to mine in the past . We are now known as the " Bag Brothers " . Gotta love it .


----------



## woodchucker (Jul 18, 2022)

they took your tools... What a bunch of tools... Oh BTW, I could use a few things


----------



## vocatexas (Jul 18, 2022)

The last I knew NAPA was distributing Armstrong. I'm not sure if they still are. I haven't bought any wrenches or sockets in quite a while.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 20, 2022)

First night back was pretty bad . No coffee . Second night back went pretty good . Took plenty of coffee in with me . Last night was pretty miserable . No coffee . I'll be taking my coffee in with me from now on as in the past !   I've been doing 11-12 hrs nights just going back so jumping in with both feet so far . I made up a list last night of the tools that went awol while I was gone . They basically wiped out my mechanics tools other than my wrench sets and socket sets . Any and all crows feet bars , pry bars , hammers , hack saws , my Armstrong breakover wrenches , hex head drivers are long gone . My boss said to give the list to him and all will be replaced . Unfortunately , they don't sell the top brands any longer and I told him Horrible Freight tools don't go in my box . So I'll be searching the Grainger page for a while .


----------



## Boswell (Jul 20, 2022)

very sad about the tools but good to hear that your boss going to work with you to replace them on some level.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 21, 2022)

6 hr night tonight , back on the puter . I'll hit the OT tomorrow night and work with some of the newer mechanics . Needed a break for the feet and hips tonight .   It's heck getting old .


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> I told him Horrible Freight tools don't go in my box . So I'll be searching the Grainger page for a while .


Harbor Freight's Ikon series are now my go-to for wrenches, etc.  I have had zero issues with them.


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 21, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> First night back was pretty bad . No coffee . Second night back went pretty good . Took plenty of coffee in with me . Last night was pretty miserable . No coffee . I'll be taking my coffee in with me from now on as in the past !   I've been doing 11-12 hrs nights just going back so jumping in with both feet so far . I made up a list last night of the tools that went awol while I was gone . They basically wiped out my mechanics tools other than my wrench sets and socket sets . Any and all crows feet bars , pry bars , hammers , hack saws , my Armstrong breakover wrenches , hex head drivers are long gone . My boss said to give the list to him and all will be replaced . Unfortunately , they don't sell the top brands any longer and I told him Horrible Freight tools don't go in my box . So I'll be searching the Grainger page for a while .


McMaster sells Armstrong and snap on. Got a ratchet from them beginning of the year and surprisingly it was snap on. All the wrenches I get from them have been Armstrong.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 21, 2022)

I have an account at McMaster and will check them out tonight .


----------



## chip maker (Jul 21, 2022)

Well your at it see what they also have for LOCKS and get some to fit your boxes. !!!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 22, 2022)

One week back . Nothing has changed other than we have nice new comferance rooms 3 X the space of the maintenace dept . I guess these rooms are value added rooms so I will bite my tongue . Our area consists of a bench , 3' x 8' . Maintenace area for the whole plant ? LMAO . Welcome to white collar world .


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 25, 2022)

This morning ALL of our electricians walked out and took their tools with them . Something happened over the weekend I heard , but not sure what yet . This is not good news by any means . We now have 1 electrician within the entire company who is " ours " . All others were there on contract and are the ones who have been there for 30 plus years . I'm not sure how they will be replaced if even they can be , but this will bring a lot of production to a grinding halt . Jeeze , always something .


----------



## Jim F (Jul 26, 2022)

That never ends well..........


----------



## WobblyHand (Jul 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> This morning ALL of our electricians walked out and took their tools with them . Something happened over the weekend I heard , but not sure what yet . This is not good news by any means . We now have 1 electrician within the entire company who is " ours " . All others were there on contract and are the ones who have been there for 30 plus years . I'm not sure how they will be replaced if even they can be , but this will bring a lot of production to a grinding halt . Jeeze , always something .


Curious about the back story.  Must have been something "large" for a walk out.  Big safety no no?  Or a pay issue.  Let us know what you can share.  If it's company stupidity, we don't need to know the details, just that stupidity happened.  Good luck there.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 26, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Curious about the back story.


So we have had a company over the past 30 or so years contracting our electrical work . There has been issues in the past and friction between our electricians and those that are contracted . This seems to occur on the back shifts which I am on . We would call and get no response most of the time . We/me , can only document when the call was put in and put it in the work order . I guess this went too far and the company reached out to another contractor . 

I found out this morning that the new contractor is owned partially by an old friend of mine who has been around for many many years . They had people in today before I left , and this is a pretty big outfit with all union guys that have been in most places I've worked . So we lost some good hard working guys but as always some were not . Years ago it was Gill Simpson that ran the show , these days it's Deka . We'll hurt for a month or two , but we feel this was a better move for the future . We wlil see .


----------



## Janderso (Jul 26, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> First night back was pretty bad . No coffee . Second night back went pretty good . Took plenty of coffee in with me . Last night was pretty miserable . No coffee . I'll be taking my coffee in with me from now on as in the past !   I've been doing 11-12 hrs nights just going back so jumping in with both feet so far . I made up a list last night of the tools that went awol while I was gone . They basically wiped out my mechanics tools other than my wrench sets and socket sets . Any and all crows feet bars , pry bars , hammers , hack saws , my Armstrong breakover wrenches , hex head drivers are long gone . My boss said to give the list to him and all will be replaced . Unfortunately , they don't sell the top brands any longer and I told him Horrible Freight tools don't go in my box . So I'll be searching the Grainger page for a while .


Well, at least you are easing back into it


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 26, 2022)

The McMaster Carr 128 catalog is sitting right next to me Jeff . Believe me , I know my tools . They are etched with my name in them and are covered in ink . I have located a few minor pieces already . I could go back and look at the cameras for facts , but it would only stir up trouble . If my tools have not left the building they'll show up over time . I work different shifts and my eyes are on the prowl .  10 months with an open cart and Vidmar . I didn't have the chance to lock them up as my " problem " happened quick .


----------



## Stonebriar (Jul 26, 2022)

That an open invitation of vultures picking the bones clean. It sucks to have to retool. Sometime s the favorite tools are no longer available.
Rick


----------



## tq60 (Jul 26, 2022)

Seems like management can put the word out regarding marked tools being "missing" and consequences of having property not yours in your box.

That would likely cause folks to take home what they borrowed but others may loom through their box and return to lost and found area.

There is a special place in he'll for folks who raid the possessions of someone who leaves for medical emergency.

If the company does not do anything to address the theft then it speaks loudly of the company.

And not in a good way.

Management is responsible 100% for all actions of all people on company premises, employees, customers....everyone.

They are offering to replace, that is good start, but the management team should be taking action such as communicating in very clear language that employment in the company is dependent on not stealing from others.

Could be a union thing but that is just BS.

Setup a spot where there are no cameras and make it clear that no questions asked for folks to drop things in the box.

Back to company replacing, what you had does not matter. 

Harbor freight or gold plated snap on, they will supply whatever you order without comment.

All work by you on company time.

If no longer available then higher grade or whatever it takes.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 29, 2022)

John O from Toronto just left the house . We shot the bull for 4 hrs and had quite a few laughs . Great guy . He's only a few miles from my son up north so we'll definately meet up again very soon . My son is on his way here now , and John is leaving early tomorrow to head back north .   Wish both of them a happy safe drive .


----------

